# Something I’m putting together for a friend



## Mark Johnston (Mar 23, 2019)

I started with a 1950 frame I bought from a member here.
My friend was interested in having one and wanted this paint scheme. It’ll be a sort of Klunker for him to ride the trails around Williams AZ with.


----------



## Schwinn lover (Mar 23, 2019)

Very nice , is it a middle weight or a Balloner?


----------



## Mark Johnston (Mar 23, 2019)

Schwinn lover said:


> Very nice , is it a middle weight or a Balloner?



Ballooner, from what was left of the 2 tone green paint I believe it started life as a Panther.


----------



## bikecrazy (Mar 23, 2019)

Very sharp. I’m sure your friend will be very happy!


----------



## Mark Johnston (Mar 23, 2019)

He wanted black spokes with red nipples until I talked him into pinstripes for the S-2s  instead.


----------



## Sven (Mar 24, 2019)

Very nice work on laying the paint!!


----------



## Eatontkd (Mar 24, 2019)

This may be the most amazing "klunker" I've ever seen!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Mar 24, 2019)

Pm sent


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## phantom (Mar 24, 2019)

I'll be your friend !


----------



## Mark Johnston (Mar 29, 2019)

Just waiting for a pair of those confounded New Departure axle nuts, and a master link.


----------



## mymikesbikes (Mar 29, 2019)

Holy cow that is beautiful.  Great paint scheme.


----------



## Mark Johnston (Mar 29, 2019)

mymikesbikes said:


> Holy cow that is beautiful.  Great paint scheme.



Thanks, I’ll pass that along to my friend, he chose the colors and style of the bike, I’m just an enabler.


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 29, 2019)

Boy that's sharp! Talk your buddy into a set of repop truss rods from bicyclebones. Those would be killer on that beauty with just a touch more chrome. The crank legs sure look long!


----------



## Mark Johnston (Mar 29, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> Boy that's sharp! Talk your buddy into a set of repop truss rods from bicyclebones. Those would be killer on that beauty with just a touch more chrome. The crank legs sure look long!



Great minds think alike! I was just telling him truss rods would look sweet on it, but he’s spent his budget.
I found an old crusty pair online & will see what I can do with them before he picks it up next weekend.
He lives in Williams, AZ, I figured he could use the longer stroke for the hills around town.


----------



## Rivnut (Mar 30, 2019)

Great work, love the paint scheme. But, if had started life as a Panther, it would have chrome plated rims.  More likely with painted rims, it started as a "Fully equipped standard."  I have the same basic bike from '52 and it was called the Hornet (1st year for that name.) Both are D-19's

Ed


----------



## Mark Johnston (Mar 30, 2019)

Rivnut said:


> Great work, love the paint scheme. But, if had started life as a Panther, it would have chrome plated rims.  More likely with painted rims, it started as a "Fully equipped standard."  I have the same basic bike from '52 and it was called the Hornet (1st year for that name.) Both are D-19's
> 
> Ed



The frame was two tone green, and probably had chrome rims. I bought it as a bare frame. The wheels came off of a crusty D-12. This bike doesn’t represent any model, it’s just a rider.


----------



## Scribble (Apr 1, 2019)

Beautiful work !


----------

